# Focus RS detailed! - ChrisD



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Had some from another forum im on ask if i would look at his focus and see what i could do. Pre-inspected the day before, didnt look to bad, Dirty but not bad! Untill i washed off the dirt!!!:doublesho

Got there nice and early, wipd the camera out as i let the APC soak into the wheels, arches and lowers of the car.

Befores- 









baked on brake dust from the agresive pads used.



















Swirls everdant even when dirty.









Owner had been at it will polish



















So on with the show, All the APC blasted off with the PW, then on with the foam, PH neautral used.

Ah yea, the guy in the background is nick, my helper for today.




























This was left to dwell for about 10 mintues, carried on with the wheels. PW'd off, then foamed with a mix of Snow foam and megs gold shampoo. Washed using the foam, and 1 bucket to swill the mitts out after each panel.










After Pwing off, still wet, didnt bother drying as we got straight on with the claying. Lowers hit with tardis. Washed again to remove tardis and claying lube. Then dryed to show these, using the best swirl spotting tool in the world!, the sun!



















Tested the paint thickness, the whole car showing healthy figure between 120 and 160, although the bonnet was showing over 300 so obvously had a respray at sometime in its life, but nothing that the owner knew about. Tested with final finish- not removing alot so stepped upto intensive polish on a sonus polishing pad. This removed a good 70-80% of swirls and RDS, i was happy with this as its a modern classic and wanted to leave as much paint on as possible.

A 50/50 on the bonnet -










Using the spot pads on tight areas around the bumper.










No more during pics as it was taken ages and i had to get it done in a day. Full machine polished, Full wipe down, Lime price applied by hand. DoDo Juice rainforest rub wax applied by hand and left to cure while we did the door shuts and jams, rubbers, glass, inside and out and tyres. Wax buffed off to leave me with the after pictures. Enjoy!





































Ahh yes, wheels were donw with SRP and FK1000p! :thumb:
































































James (the owner) very happy with the work.



















All in all a very enjoyble day! Thanx if you made it this far! :thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Cracking job there. Well done


----------



## chris3boro (May 12, 2008)

awesome, brilliant cars and imperial blue is a rewarding colour to detail. Good job!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

superb job mate


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Chris and nice write up/pic's............:thumb:


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Cheers for the Comments guys! :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Brilliant mate. Got to be one of the best Met Blues on the market:thumb:


----------



## flyboy-ben (Mar 1, 2009)

what a treat


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Great work, how did you get the polish residue off the black trim?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

Superb work on that looks awesome!:thumb:


----------



## Nick Shaw (Aug 29, 2007)

Glad I could give you a hand today mate, even if it wasn't a major amount 

Definately an improvement over what we started with


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> Great work, how did you get the polish residue off the black trim?


APC and a brush


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great job


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Chris:thumb:, stunning looking car:argie:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Cracking colour, shown to it's best after your efforts. Wheels came up a treat!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb work, love the RS :thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Paint looks gleaming, good job.

How did the lime prime do by hand?


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Love those cars and you've made it look fantastic, what a difference!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I spy some swirls


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Curley89 said:


> Paint looks gleaming, good job.
> 
> How did the lime prime do by hand?


Cheers :thumb:

I use lime prime lite, so it has no abrasive qualities to it, very easy by hand, apply to a few panels at a time, leave 3-4 minutes, then buff off. Though i did have slight trouble removing it yesterday, due to the really hot weather.


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

CupraElliott said:


> I spy some swirls


Indeed you do, if you had read my article, i said i was happy to leave the remaining deeper swirls in there as i didnt want to remove much paint. :buffer:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

And if you had read mine you would have noticed mine was a enhancement detail :lol:

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Could work never the less.


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice RS


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome results, really does look stunning!! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job - that looks great.


----------



## Bigears (Feb 5, 2008)

Excellent work. :thumb:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Superb work mate, I particularly like this shot.










Has a real depth to it!:thumb:


----------



## VXRdude (Apr 26, 2009)

great job mate


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work bud realy like that 

tom


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks awesome, well done sir!


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work mate and a crackin car :thumb:


----------



## Tuscan Steve (May 11, 2008)

Nice work on those wheels!


----------

